
PG&E suspends dividends because of uncertainty about causes of wildfires - chmaynard
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/12/21/citing-uncertainty-related-to-causes-of-bay-area-wildfires-pge-suspends-dividends-shares-plunge-further/
======
chmaynard
From the article: "CEO Geisha Williams told [Wall Street] analysts that PG&E
only carried $800 million in liability insurance for that blaze and that _our
costs over and above insurance coverage should be shared by all customers._ "

Now that’s chutzpah!

